# Who's watching Blue Jays baseball?



## New Age United (Sep 27, 2015)

Probably only the canucks that are keeping an eye on the Jays but is anybody else going for them. I'm a Red Sox fan but I'm going for the Jays to take it this year. Vote above.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 27, 2015)

take it where? in the ass or down the throat? that could be another pole..........


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 30, 2015)

Blue jays is going to win the championship this year BOOK IT.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## atxlsgun (Sep 30, 2015)

Fuck the jays and tulo I hope they make it and lose to cards

5280


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 30, 2015)

No they wont


----------



## New Age United (Oct 14, 2015)

Blue Jays baseball baby

Did anybody see that shit crazy game


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cubs vs Jays..Cubs win in 6 


That Jay lineup is scary.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Blue Jays baseball baby
> 
> Did anybody see that shit crazy game





Throwing garbage on the field is ignorant as hell. Elvis with 3 errors in that inning was the kiss of death.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 14, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Throwing garbage on the field is ignorant as hell. Elvis with 3 errors in that inning was the kiss of death.


Ya I know the Canadian fans can take it too far but I've seen it in other venues too. I would love to see Cubs vs Jays but I'd like to see it right down to the wire Jays in game 7.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 14, 2015)

You do realize if they had a lost that game based on that error they would have burnt down half of Toronto no joke.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Oct 14, 2015)

What a blast by Bautista, great game. Down to the wire with a few twists.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 14, 2015)

The Edwin homer had serious hang time.
Entertaining game and I don't usually care for watching baseball.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 14, 2015)

torontoke said:


> The Edwin homer had serious hang time.
> Entertaining game and I don't usually care for watching baseball.


Regular season like watching paint dry - post season the most intense in sports if you really like the game and have a good reason for rooting who your rooting for.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 14, 2015)

I didn't even know it was game 5 til I started watching in the 4 th inning and then it was too exciting to not watch lol


----------



## Shea_Heights (Oct 19, 2015)

BLUE JAYS 4 EVER!!!! GO JAYS GO


----------



## doniawon (Oct 19, 2015)

Royals got this...


----------



## torontoke (Oct 19, 2015)

doniawon said:


> Royals got this...


Only thing the royals are gonna get is neck cramps from watching home runs fly overhead.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bats came alive in the dome... What happens in K.C. when its 45 degrees?

I'm pulln 4 jays n cubs but it don't look good.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 19, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Bats came alive in the dome... What happens in K.C. when its 45 degrees?
> 
> I'm pulln 4 jays n cubs but it don't look good.


They are warmed up.
Seems like they need to be the underdog and get mad to tear shit up.

Besides If it's easy to hit homers in the dome than its easier for the royals too.


----------



## Final Phase (Oct 19, 2015)

I've been so impressed with the way KC took out my Angels last year in the first 3 games of the playoffs that I decided to root for them to make it all the way this year...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 19, 2015)

It would be sorta funny to see the Canadians win a predominantly American title.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 19, 2015)

Final Phase said:


> I've been so impressed with the way KC took out my Angels last year in the first 3 games of the playoffs that I decided to root for them to make it all the way this year...


It's ok the losing team needs supporters every yr too.....at least your consistent


----------



## torontoke (Oct 19, 2015)

And here come the homers.
It will be entertaining either way dude I'm just breaking balls.


----------



## Final Phase (Oct 19, 2015)

torontoke said:


> It's ok the losing team needs supporters every yr too.....at least your consistent


You said that right! I have followed the Angels since 1981... Gene Autrie and his wife Jackie loved baseball - They also loved buying washed up superstars like Reggie Jackson, Burt Blyleven, Dave Winfield, and others that escape me right now... They got them to bring in more fans, not to win a division or better.... 

Since Artie Moreno took over it's been a lot more enjoyable to be an Angel fan....


----------



## torontoke (Oct 19, 2015)

Angels are on the upswing I think.
Couple more pieces and bam problem solved.
The money and power seems to shift back n fourth more to me in mlb than it does in other sports.
Just my highly highly medicated opinion


----------



## doniawon (Oct 19, 2015)

1985 was a good year as welll!!


----------



## Shea_Heights (Oct 20, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It would be sorta funny to see the Canadians win a predominantly American title.


lol Toronto blue jays won it back to back in 92-93 already.


----------



## Quade (Oct 20, 2015)

Cheering only for Blue Jays.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2015)

Jays won liberals won I'm a proud Canadian this morning, I always have been and always will be but just a little more pride right now.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2015)

UT oh, that's no good at all


----------



## doniawon (Oct 20, 2015)

Ouch 4 runs already...this is gonna b a shit show. Our bats are really " coming alive, eh"


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't jump the gun just yet still plenty of baseball to be played.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh jesus


----------



## doniawon (Oct 20, 2015)

Ill shut up... i do love canada.

Just kc born n raised now colorado. Broncos kick our ass every year. But, thats another thread.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2015)

doniawon said:


> Ill shut up... i do love canada.
> 
> Just kc born n raised now colorado. Broncos kick our ass every year. But, thats another thread.


I better shut my fucking mouth as soon as I said don't jump the gun they scored another run. Will comment after the game.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't watch anymore of this shit our pitching staff let us down good at bats by KC, it's over good game KC.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 20, 2015)

Off to the dispo for celebratory offerings


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

Bullshit


----------



## doniawon (Oct 23, 2015)

Hell of a series!..least u have legal buds to look forward too!!!


----------



## torontoke (Oct 23, 2015)

Congrats.
Good series.
But now I remember why I quit watching baseball


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 30, 2015)

NOBODY LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 30, 2015)

Got ourselves a series again.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 31, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Got ourselves a series again.


Who you going for Corso I know you were going for the Cubs you're probably going for the Royals now, I'm going for the mets. Fuck Cubs Jays woulda been epic.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 31, 2015)

This is turning out to be a good series though.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Was expecting the @Blue Wizard to be in here


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 1, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Was expecting the @Blue Wizard to be in here
> 
> View attachment 3532788


You know, the title of this thread nearly gets me every time I see it.


----------

